# HELP !!!!!! ASAP



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay my friends dog went missing yesterday and they found him today dead, no sign of injury and a small amount of blood beside him , it dosent smell or have alot of blood like parvo would .   Now my dog is throwing up and she said last time she saw her pup thats what he done , we think someone poisioned them  someone please help me !   Idk what it could be and the vet is about 2 and half hours away and plus they are closed on sun.     I read on google that its good if they vomit to get it out of their system ?


  My dog thats sick is my beagke mix outside, I dont want my pitbull to get it and she has to go out every two hours to potty so i hvae no idea how to protect her ?!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 11, 2011)

Get some activated charcoal and give them a good dose of that now and again in a few hours.  It binds toxins and may help.  Good luck!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, and walk your dogs on a leash every time to go potty.  That way you can keep them from eating things that may have been poisoned.  Hopefully that's not the case, but you should do it just in case.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay on another site they said peroxide would help induse vomiting ?  wouldnt that hurt them ?    And my fear is if its parvo , I cannot let me dog catch that I just took her out let her pee and brought her straight back in cause I dont want her to get it /


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

You mentioned above that your dog is already throwing up. I don't know that I'd give them something else to make them throw up. I would give activated charcoal to absorb the poison if that is what it is.



You can also call your local animal control and ask if they can recommend a vet closer for the emergency or if maybe they can assist and to let them know that someone may be poisoning dogs.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> You mentioned above that your dog is already throwing up. I don't know that I'd give them something else to make them throw up. I would give activated charcoal to absorb the poison if that is what it is.


I dont have any of that , and now he has got out of the fence and ran off somewhere I guess cause he isnt here , im not sure what to do know .  I need some ways on keeping my other 3 safe from getting it if its parvo


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Call animal control and see if they are willing to help you.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

animal control wont come here , because lat time a dog got out a aggressive one too they said they are too far away to come over here , they will only come to seize animals now . Or you can go there and get traps but its a few hours from here and they are not open on sundays or mondays .


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok then go into Google search.  Type "Activated Charcoal".  Then click on "results for Shopping" and then click on "Nearby stores".


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

we only have one vet near by , but evrythings closed cause its sunday and we have no emergency vets


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 11, 2011)

You should be able to get charcoal at any supermarket that sells vitamins or Rite-Aid, Wal-mart.... maybe you should tie up the dog where it can not come in contact with your other dogs?


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

My other odgs are all inside but they got out to potty so if its parvo than its too late cayse he lives in the while yard


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2011)

x


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

My friends dog is the one that got sick and died mine was the one that was vomiting , he is fine now and no blood and no more puke .  I guess he ate something he shouldnt have and he was a stray and is the only one I keep outside . ALL my dogs are vaccinated , all their shots !   Im just worried that maybe they can still get it is all .

 I will keep my others put up ,


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2011)

x


----------



## dbunni (Sep 11, 2011)

Didn't read the whole post, so appologize for any repeats or typos.  ... very tired it is fair week!

First ... unless you know what the dog ingested (even if it is puking) ... never ... never ... induce vomiting.  You can cause more damage doing a blind force.

Second ... have lost show dogs that were fully vacc for parvo to parvo.  Each breed has its own immune problems.  There is a 1-3% general populus that does not build up an immunity.  So ... it is always possible.  We had an awsome show dog that went hot and was dead within 12 hours.  When we did a nec. he was mush ... mush on the inside.  No warning.  Just stopped eating and by pm was gone.  Was picked up at a show ... was over 10 months old and fully vac.

If you suspect poision ... always head to vet.  Common things can kill a dog... antifreeze ... mouse bait ... etc.  Dogs are naturally curious beings and accidents do happen.   It is just a part of life with animals and kids ... 

Best of luck with the pup.   I would put him on a "soft diet" for the belly for a day or two.
But, as always, JMO ... not looking for an argument ... 
Surgical vet tech & professional handler ...


----------



## bluemini (Sep 11, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I am VERY glad to hear that your other dogs are vaccinated, lol.  It's rare for a vaccinated dog to get parvo, it can still happen but it's not as bad on the vaccinated dogs usually.
> 
> Yay! I'm glad that she is feeling better!


Thank you and yes I got one thats 9 years old a 10 month old pitbull and a shihtzu .  The chi got his shots when he almost died from being a diabetic(spelling ?)  the shihtzu came from the shelter where shots and spay are required and then my pitbull got her shots at 7 weeks old then got them updated when she got spayed last month !  

  Yeah the dog is fine now , its awful that her puppy died though .    I know that younger and older dogs usually get it but just wanted to make sure , thanks everyone !


----------

